# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  szpinak dla dziecka

## Ewa80

Zwracam się z pytaniem, jak przygotować szpinak, aby dziecko chciało jeść? Z czym najlepiej zmieszać? Podobno jest bardzo zdrowy i zaleca się podawać dzieciom, ale obawiam się że moej dziecko na sam widok sie już znięchęci.
Proszę o poradę.

----------


## susu

> ale obawiam się że moej dziecko na sam widok sie już znięchęci.



Skąd wiesz? Moze bardzo polubi ? 
Jest już taki stereotyp, że KAŻDE dziecko nie nawidzi sałaty, szpinaku, marchewki, tylko jest chipsy i frytki :\

Znam wiele dzieci, które uwielbiają [!] szpinak. ...

Ja proponuję zwykłe ugotowanie go. Bo nie róbmy z dzieci 'czegoś' co nie sałatek, a na widok marchewki się krzywi i trzeba im robić jakieś rzeczy z warzyw, bo w 
naturalnej postaci nie zje...

pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------

